# No room to thaw a brisket



## bowlbq (Oct 10, 2016)

I have a frozen solid packer brisket and no room in the fridge to thaw it for a few days. Has anyone gone direct from freezer to smoker with any luck? Or have a good non fridge thaw technique? It's a 14 pounder that is vacuum sealed.  I bought it with the intention of smoking it right away but life happened and it went in the chest freezer.


----------



## b-one (Oct 10, 2016)

You would need to watch it but if you got a cooler it will fit in you should be good. No chance on frozen to smoker.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree with b-one!

Get a good ice chest, put a bag or 3 of ice in it, and then make a "shelf" in the ice chest for the brisket to sit on.  

Monitor the temps and make sure you don't go above 40 degrees until thawed.  Then prep and cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 10, 2016






Thawed and brined the turkey breast I have spinning right now in this. 5 days and one 2 liter bottle of frozen water. Was all I needed.


----------



## bowlbq (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks fellas cooler with ice sounds good. I don't have a thermometer to make sure it's below 40 so I'll aim for mostly thawed.If the inside is still slightly frozen an extra hour on the smoke time should take care of it.


----------

